# !
, ,  .    .     ,      .  ?

----------


## Server56

:
 10  60
 19  60
 68  19
     :
 20  10

----------

.    .    ,  ??

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Server56

:     -  (   - ,   ).
  :  :      .

----------

,
        (.)  .    .     ,    . -19,   -29      - .   -29        -19.   ?     -29  ....

----------


## Server56

, ?
   1980 , ,   , , -19,         ,    .  -   50- .
-29 -  ,      (, ,  .)     .      ,   ( ),   .
 -19 ( ) - ,     - ( . .)    +  -  = .       -29.

----------

,   .    ...  -29         ,    -  , -19   !!! . (((((

----------


## Svetishe

> -19  !!!


    .          ,     .             .       ,          ,    ,         .         ,            ,  , ,  -155  .

----------

,         -    -29 (  ),  ?      -19  ?

----------


## Server56

-29  -19  .  -29 ( -  )      ,        100 . .
  -19    ,       ,    ,  (  )   .      -19   .
   .      (    )  (     )  ,    .    .        .

----------


## Svetishe

-29    ,  -19 -

----------

?

----------

-11    , -15-

----------

,     )))))
    :
1.     - .  .
2.      -  -
3.       - -29
4.   --2, -3

  ?????

----------

2  3    .
     ""       -11.      ,     .   -11.
   ,      : -  , - -11,   ,  .      :, ,   .
 -11      -29 ( ).

----------


## Svetishe

> ""       -11.      ,     .   -11.


   -11?      ,   ,   .   -11.

----------

,      ,           "".         -.  , ,     ,   .          .        -29,  -19.      .

----------

> 2  3    .


    -          ? - ...

----------

.  ,  -     -29.       -29,   ,       ,    -,       :
 20  80 / 10 -.
    ,   *Svetishe,* , , .    ""     :Frown: ,     ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

,            .    , -   ,   ,    ,     .

----------

,  2013       -19, -29         ,    - -11. (     -     -       (        -),          ,    -11  -29   .

----------


## Server56

,         ,     ,   -29 ( -,  ),  -19,  .
, ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  ,   , ,     .      ,     ""    ,   .

----------


## Server56

> ,  ,   , ,


 :Super:

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## Tusa584019

> -11?      ,   ,   .   -11.


   , -11      :
1.    ( - -)
2.      ( -    )

    ,  ..        ,   ...
         ""...

      -13 (    ),     -29,         -11

 -19         ,           -29...

----------


## :)

,   .     ,    .      . ,     ,  .   29,   ,   ?   ,      ?  ?    ,  ,     29      ?

----------


## Svetishe

> 29,   ,   ?


                  .    ,  ,     .   ,          .

----------


## :)

,     - , ?    ,    ?  ,     .        ? 

 ,  ,        .       .  ,        ??   !!

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,  ,       ,   .         - ,    



> ,     .





> ?


    -  ,    ,    ,   ,  .    ,          ,        .        ,     ,      .     ,       .

----------


## Leyla_24

:Smilie:  :Smilie: 


> .


       .  -,   .   -      ,           :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

